# Need help on routing between two interfaces from two ISP



## Switch2BSD (Dec 13, 2022)

Hello,
I need your helps from the scenario as below:

I have 2 machines with FreeBSD 13.1, both connected to the internet from 2 ISPs separately.
Machine A (main IP: 123.123.123.123) has many IPv4 subnets (/29, /28), having wireguard installed as server (192.168.192.1).
Machine B has one IPv4 (234.234.234.234), having wireguard installed as client (192.168.192.168). WireGuard worked well between A and B.
On Machine B, I have vm-bhyve (addr_public=192.168.64.1/24) to create some VMs . I used pf to have NAT working for these VMs (each VMs has one IP in subnet 192.168.64.0/24).

So, I would like to use a subnet from Machine A, eg. 12.34.56.78/29, to assign each of them for each VM on Machine B.
Would you please help me with  the solution for this scenario.
Thank you.


----------

